# Sctv



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I was just reminiscing about SCTV and thought this may be a good light hearted topic to list your favourite episodes, skits, whatever.

A couple of my favourites:

• The episode(s) where the station was taken over by the Russians.
• The Shmenge Brothers
• A psudo-documentary made for cable show: The Last Polka. Sheer Brilliance.

Care to share your favourites?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*My Monctonian Home*
Two Maritimers (from Moncton, oddly enough  ) head to Toronto to strike it rich, only to end up living downtown... where every night they try to find something to do (other than work) and eventually end up hitting Younge Street at night. (Enter montage of two guys walking down Younge laughing, pointing, and chatting with any and everyone... over... and over... and over.)

*Hey Georgé!*
He's a heckuva guy! (Can't remember much other than the opening montage and theme.)

*The Fishin' Musician*
John Candy... funny as hell. "From all over the world, rock stars come to Gil Fisher's Scuttlebut Lodge to be on the Fishin' Musician." Oddly enough, he couldn't stand the taste of fish.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

They did a show about a hockey player (John Candy) named Billy Stemhovalichki (or something like that). He was discovered playing road hockey and beating up all the other kids. The on ice hockey scenes were actually done with me and a bunch of my buddies from our Bantam hockey team at the time.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

There were so many. I remember when the switched to cable, there was an episode where they played a game show. Some of the questions and answers on that game show made me laugh harder than I've ever laughed in my life. 

"So do you have a career ma'am or are you a housewife and mother?"
"I have a career"
"And what is it that you do?"
"I'm a housewife and mother!"


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hey Georgé!
> He's a heckuva guy! (Can't remember much other than the opening montage and theme.)


If that's the one from the Russian Episode, I think it went something like this:

Hey Yorgi,
He's coming to your town.
Hey Yorgi,
He never wears a frown.
Hey Yorgi,
He's happy as can be.
Cause all of russia is Yorgi's family.
Hey Yorgi!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Some of my favourites from the Russian episode:

•Tibor's Tractor - Nikita Kruschev is reincarnated into a tractor.
Farmer: "But I really, really love her."
Tractor: "Love you can get anywhere. But does she have a backhoe?"

• Urplescrabblenik - The russian version of the TV game show Scrabble.
• What fits inside Russia? - Dave Thomas as a TV Host fitting various countries and U.S. States on a map of Mother Russia.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

*So many great characters*

Edith Prickley
Tex and Edna Boyle
Jerry Todd
Mel from Mel's Rockpile
Johnny LaRue
Sammy Maudlin

too many to remember...


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

MaxPower said:


> What fits inside Russia? - Dave Thomas as a TV Host fitting various countries and U.S. States on a map of Mother Russia.


"Lone star state looking pretty lonely now!" As I recall, the grand price for winning Upiscrabblenik was a place in line to buy a Russian car.

Monster Chiller Horror Theatre: "Oooh, that Ingmar Bergman. He's… really scary, kids!"

I've always felt all of these guys were at there best on this show.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

John Candy and Eugene Levy as "The Shmenge Brothers", Rick Moranis as Linsk Menjuvic, Monster Chiller Horror Theater and the 3D House of Horrors.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

5 Neat Guys, Lola Heatherton, Tex and Edna Boyle's Prairie Warehouse and Curio Emporium, Pirini Scleroso, Sid Dithers, Bobby Bittman, Sammy Maudlin, Schmenge Brothers, Monster Chiller Horror Theatre...  

I bought SCTV Volume 1 Network 90 a little while back. These are episodes that were reworked to suit US network broadcast - even with all the filler, that SCTV goodness is undiminished. Highly recommended. I should start getting the other volumes soon; I believe they're up to four sets now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good old, Sid Dithers.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Best Sid Dithers quote*

"San Francisky, did you drove or did you flew?"

I love SCTV!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Long live The Great White North.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

I've lost touch with what's happening in Togo ever since SCTV news stopped broadcasting...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Mel's (Eugene Levy) Rock pile with a emotionless, bald, Lennon-esque-bespeckeled John Candy playing drums for a Sex Pistols rip-off punk band. I burst a gut. On top of that, Martin Short doing the lead vocals was equally brilliant. 

Also, Rick Moranis as Neil Young:

"I called up Crosby and I called up Nash
To see if they wanted to buy some hash
...
The doorbell rang and it was Steven Stills
Wanted to know if I wanted
To buy some pills
...."


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

My favourites

When Jackie Rogers Jr (who is a premonition of Thorn Yorke of Radiohead) hires Shriners to do security at his show (take on Rolling Stones) and also the episode of the tallest and thinnest building with a nuclear reactor on top (take on towering inferno).

loved sctv


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The ROTO Rooster commercial was the funniest thing that I had seen up to that point and to this day if I watch it I almost piss myself laughing.

Laterz


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Mrs. Falbo driving the Road Runner with big slicks through the streets of Edmonton...


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

MaxPower said:


> Some of my favourites from the Russian episode:
> 
> • Urplescrabblenik - The russian version of the TV game show Scrabble.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rhino - keep going, don't stop. Tell us _more!_

Lucky you, having been there!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

rhino said:


> Johnny LaRue location scenes shot in LEDUC, Alberta... remember the episode ending with the HELICOPTER shot? The episode where everyone is taken over by the alien cabbages? Look for me as one of the extras walking in the hallway.


That is simply AWESOME. I'm gonna have to find that episode and watch for you! I'll have to print it out and slap it on the side of the 8600!! I've got the computer of a famous person!

I grew up watching SCTV during it's first run... Watching that and Monty Python during my formative years probably explains much of my current state...


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

I watched it as a kid as reruns, but I liked I think it was John Candy and his character that would go up to the camera and fall back and do it three times. 

Now for some random quotes:

"That's one small drumstick for me, one giant bucket for man kind" Colonel Sanders on the moon

Mock McCarthy interviewer "Do you know any communists Mr. Cannonbert?"
Cannonbert "Vladimir Lenin... Leon Trotsky..." trying to avoid the question


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Rhino - keep going, don't stop. Tell us _more!_
> 
> Lucky you, having been there!


The last wrap party in the largest ITV studio was something most special. Many of us dressed up as our favourite character, lots of Bob and Dougs of course, Katherine O'Hara was the dance pick of the night being Very Hot in those days, gifts included miniature flying helicopters (see previous message) which we flew through the studio all night in mock aerial battles, SCTV tuques and scarves (which I still have), SCTV embroidered logo patches (the one with the bent antenna), and signed B&W cast pictures. They really knew how to throw a blazing party. Can't remember much after that (hey it's been, what, 20 years?) but I think some of my crewmates slept at the station that night. Last big officially sanctioned blowout the station ever had.


----------

